# Quarter horse (two eyed jack breeding)



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

I am not sure about that breeding but I have always belived that you can train any mean horse to be a nice one. As long as you love the horse that is all that matters.


----------



## Curly (Mar 21, 2007)

My father thought they were a bit aggressive too. I went back to Two Eyed Jacks ranch a few years ago and met several of the horses in that lineage; I did not find them to be mean at all but they do seem to be horses that need a job, they are not what I would call kids horses. I love the way they look; Id take one in a heartbeat.


----------



## Bourbon St. (May 25, 2007)

Thats not true, a girl a met at a dog show this month owns a dappled gelding by Two Eyed Jack and he is a sweetheart and loves to work.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

gamme ....hhmmm been looking at horses this week for my daughter and ran across a two eyed jack mare, was the sweetest thing but my daughter didn't click with her, looked at a horse this week that has doc bar, san peppy and another one that's slipped my mind for now, wans't a very pretty horse


----------



## spoiledrottenpenner (Mar 26, 2007)

*hi*

no there actually really fast and kinda krazy but not mean.. they r mostly used for barrel racing.


----------



## Mare319 (May 20, 2007)

Not to sound stupid, but what is a Two-Eyed Jack quarterhorse?


----------



## RedneckCutie (Jun 27, 2007)

We had a grandaughter of two eye jack and the only time she was aggressive was when other horses were around but that happens with almost every horse lol but she was a complete angel when we worked with her and rode her. I even trusted her with my 5 yr old niece who was just learning to ride. Aggresiveness goes mainly how much aggression you take... but I dont think bloodlines have anything to do with it.


----------



## Tiffany (Jul 5, 2007)

Are you talking about the 1961 Two Eyed Jack? He is the great-great grandfather of my gelding, who is anything but mean. My gelding is out of Sir Two Eyed and I haven't seen a single foal of Sir's that has any meanness in them. My Tommy (Pretty Fancy Two Me) is one of the most mellow, gentlest horses I've ever met, in fact he acts more like a puppy than a horse!


----------



## NickieB (Jun 30, 2007)

We own a great grand daughter of Two Eyed Jack and she is one of our most easy going mares that we have. Her babies are always highly sought after and are the first ones to go. Mare 319- Two Eyed Jack was one of the best if not the best all-around stallions of his time. He was born in 1961, on the Double H Ranch bred by Herman Mass. He earned his ROM was AQHA Champion Superior Halter Horse, with 70 Grands, 12 Reserves and 217 Halter POints. In Performance he earned 46.5 points in Western Pleasure, 2 in Cow Horse, 7 for Hunt Seat, 3 Western riding, and 6 in Reining. We really love our Two Eyed Jack horses that we have raised. They are extremely smart and love to work.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Most of the time, bloodlines don't have much to do with a horse's personality. I have known 2 Two Eyed Jack horses very well and some others not so well. Watch Old Man was a stud and grandson of TEJ. I rode him in 4H when I was 7 (sweetie). The other ,Watch Old Joe, (Man's brother) was very pretty but too lazy. Neither of them were mean and none of the others i met were mean either.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i think that two-eyed jack horses are not "mean" but perhaps "tougher" than other horses...once they know their job, though, they are very hard workers (and enjoy their work) - -and look good at it too!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I would think that 2 eyed jack wouldnt have been such a widely used stud had he past on "meanness" traits. I think any horse can be mean given the oppurtunity... I think it's all about training....


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

*"Mean" bloodline?*



barnrat said:


> I am not sure about that breeding but I have always belived that you can train any mean horse to be a nice one. As long as you love the horse that is all that matters.


There has been some really mean, nasty horses in the world that had bloodlines that passed on to their offspring and no matter what human, kind or inhumane could make them any better. Look at the Thoughbred stallion Hastings. He was one of the best racehorses of his day and they refused to cut him since he ran so well; and, he passed on his lordly, nasty streak to many of his offspring. But the peope kept him around and knew how to handle him. I just thought i would point that out.  

I dont know much about the two eyed jack breeding...all I know that it is a good overall bloodline. I know more about Curly bloodlines, not the Quarters so much lo.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

guys this was posted in 2006 ....


----------



## niiche (Jan 17, 2021)

Gammelquarterhorses said:


> I bought a gorgeous 16h Two eyed bartender mare just recently but when I started telling my horse friends about it , most responded with "Two eyed jack horses are really mean" I was just wondering if anyone had heard that too!
> lol I know that every horse is different but I found it odd that a number of them had given that responce! :?
> 
> 
> www.gammelquarterhorses.com


had 3 of his colts all calm. a horse can be ruined and untrainable and can have a deadly demeanor some horses are smarter or better like people


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

*MODERATORS NOTE:*

Thread is from 2006....

Old and dusty this thread is now *CLOSED.*


----------

